# HCA/Breeder List



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I know that there are at least several breeders that are active on this Forum. When I went to the HCA site to try to find what breeders may be in Washington that are doing testing and "members in good standing" with the HCA, there are none. I know there are several on the Forum in California, and some of you aren't listed there either.

Why is this?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

They have to be a member for two years and pay a fee to be listed. It may not be a priority for some breeders.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

1) You have to be a member of HCA for 2 years in order to be listed. Some of us haven't been members long enough to be on the list.

2) The list is voluntary, you have to send in information and pay a fee to be on there. Just because a breeder is an HCA member does not mean they are automatically going to show up on the list. The breeder has to request to be included.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In addition to the above requirements, it used to be required that you had a litter available. That is not a current requirement, but it is a recent change, so many breeders may still have that in mind. 

In addition to needing to pay a fee, you are only listed for a limited amount of time, so even if you see a specific breeder is not up there, s/he may have been and hasn't renewed their listing.

Many of us are inundated with contacts and can't keep up with everyone that sends an email "do you have a puppy available", so putting yourself on the Breeder Referral list will only increase that demand for response.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, I wondered about all those reasons, but also wondered if there was some politics involved. Or some other reason I should know about. So, basically, just research each individual breeder whether they are listed or not, and probably check referrals, if they are available?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sheri, are you looking for a puppy??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Absolutely. I'd verify health testing too, even if they are on the list. Having complete health testing, and a current CERF certificate is part of the requirement of being on the list, but it is a self-policing policy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Sheri, are you looking for a puppy??? :biggrin1:


Someday. But, I research like crazy long before I'm able to do something like that. I spent 2 years researching breeds generally, and another year seriously checking out the Havs before I got Tucker. And I've learned so much since then, from this list and elsewhere.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And there are no politics involved in being on the list. You just have to meet all the requirements, including paying a fee and wanting to be listed.

I don't know about other breeders, but I get at least two puppy inquiries a day. Out of those, probably 3 a week are serious inquiries while others are seeking information.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Kimberly--at least two inquiries a DAY? I had no idea you'd have so many! So, do you have a file folder of applications, also? How long do you keep the apps?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The length of time for each application kept depends on the individual. Most don't want to wait too long for a puppy while others will specifically contact me waiting for a puppy from a particular bitch and are willing to wait a year or longer. The majority of people on my waiting list will eventually get one from another breeder, so I try to refer out to good breeders on a regular basis. 

This past week, I've had requests for referrals from two different people in the New York area who are asking for advice on getting a puppy from someone on the east coast. It's hard to get a puppy fast these days.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Not sure if I've read this anywhere before...where did you get Tucker? I have a few solid recommendations for local breeders if you want to start researching around here


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Sheri,

The good part about the breeder referral list at the HCA is that if the breeder you contact seems too far away, they can usually refer you to a reputable breeder closer by, or to one who may have puppies in the near future. That is how I found both Carlito and Nico, the breeders I originally contacted from the HCA list referred me to friends of theirs, who also performed all of the health testing and participated in conformation events, but who weren't listed for whatever reason. The Hav community is pretty small and very friendly, these breeders usually have contacts all over the country.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is very true! And most of us keep in touch with people that have the same breeding values and can recommend someone with similar breeding ethics.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Alexa said:


> Not sure if I've read this anywhere before...where did you get Tucker? I have a few solid recommendations for local breeders if you want to start researching around here


Thanks. I got you PM. I got Tucker from Flaming Geysers, also. I've PM'd you back.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The main requirement in addition to those listed by others here, to be listed on the breeder referral with HCA is that the sire and dam of a litter must have a CHIC number.


----------

